# Using TIVO without a service to manually record



## fkattan (Aug 21, 2004)

I want to buy an old tivo to use as a basic vcr - without a tivo service - to record manually by channel and time.

I heard from Tivo that most units now require a paid tivo service. But some old ones don't require the service if you are OK to record simply by time/channel.

My Question:

What do I need to look for on a TIVO before I buy it to ensure it does not require a tivo service to operate? What model number? what software version? etc.

I plan to buy the unit on ebay, so I will not have a chance to test it before I buy it. But I do want to be sure that it supports this function before bidding.

thank you.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

You want either a Sony SVR2000 or any of the Philips HDRxxx or PTVxxx models manufactured before October, 2001. The units manufactured after that date will not record w/o a subscription. Even then, if the previous owner or you do a 'Clear & Delete Everything' while it's not subscribed, it will not allow time/channel recordings anymore and requires a phone call to Tivo cs so they can restore that functionality.


----------



## fkattan (Aug 21, 2004)

Mick, thank you for your reply.

How can I be sure the unit was manufactured before Oct 2001?

Are all Philips HDR xxx manufactured before that date?

I need a clarification: You said that if someone selects "clear and delete everthing" a phone call to tivo will be required to resore functionality. Do you know if a subscription is required in order to make this call?

Francisco


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I have a Sony SVR-2000 that says "27-01-00" on the back, which I assume means it was made in January 2000 or 2001. Most TiVo boxes I have seen have a manufacture date on the back label.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

fkattan said:


> Mick, thank you for your reply.
> 
> How can I be sure the unit was manufactured before Oct 2001?
> 
> ...


The date of manufacture is on the back of every Tivo. Any S1 Tivo could have been manufactured after 10/01, but the vast majority of them were manufactured before then.

No, you do not need a subscription to call Tivo and have them reset whatever they need to reset on an unsub'd S1 Tivo so that it can record w/o a sub.


----------



## theGUYman (Jun 9, 2005)

A Toshiba Series 2 comes with Basic service, no monthly charge, but only a few days of guide data. Check out http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/dvr/product.asp?model=sd-h400


----------

